# Islam and the doctring of election & total depravity



## tmckinney (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if Islam has a doctrine of election and total depravity? I know that it doesn't have an atonement. If there is a previous thread discussing this topic, a link would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 5, 2010)

Nope, they believe in works righteousness mixed with you-can-never-be-sure-you've-done-enough fear, hence the five/six pillars that must be performed (pilgrimage, alms-giving, fasting, etc.).


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 5, 2010)

Google Mutazilism and Asharism in Islam to see the formation of Islamic doctrine concerning free will and predestination. God is very sovereign (and arbitrary) and transcendent in Islam.


----------



## PMBrooks (Jun 5, 2010)

Islam does not have a doctrine of total depravity as the believe all persons are born morally neutral. As a person lives, they can choose good or bad, earning the works for salvation .Often Islamic teaches give the illustration of the scales...good works outweighing the bad. 

Concerning election, there is not a full doctrine of election developed in Islamic theology. Nevertheless, as mentioned in the previous post, Islam has classically been divided by what can be called the "predestinationists" and "free willers." Ultimately, Allah is sovereign and will choose who will enter paradise. Ask any devout Muslim if they can be assured in some way, even with all the good works in the world, that they will enter paradise, and they have to tell you "no".


----------



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2010)

Lorraine Boettner on Islam's view of God's sovereignty:




> While Mohammedanism is a false religion and utterly destitute of power to save the soul from sin, there are certain elements of truth in the system, and we are under obligation to honor truth regardless of the source from which it comes. "The strength of Mohammedanism," says Froude, "was that it taught the omnipotence and omnipresence of one eternal Spirit, the Maker and Ruler of all things, by whose everlasting purpose all things were, and whose will all things must obey." The striking similarity between the Biblical and the Koranic doctrines of Predestination has been noticed by many writers.


More here: Reformed Doctrine of Predestination


----------

